# diferentes grados de certeza



## IlPetaloCremisi

Tal vez estarè en Madrid hasta el dìa 19.
Tal vez estè en Madrid hasta el dìa 19.

Cuàl es la diferencia?


----------



## cristinilla

Yo creo que es correcto el subjuntivo.


----------



## Neuromante

Tal vez estarè en Madrid hasta el dìa 19.
Creo que es mejor si ya estás en Madrid.

Tal vez estè en Madrid hasta el dìa 19.
En este caso, si aún no has ido a Madrid y dentro de lo supuesto está el viaje.
Pero no lo juraría.


----------



## cristinilla

wwwcolumbia.edu/cu/lrc/spanish/stor/pdf/TalVez.pdf
(con un punto después de www)

1) Tal vez y quizá(s) + subj. : _Tal vez mis amigos (no) vayan a la fiesta_.
2) Indic + tal vez : _Mis amigos van a ir a la fiesta, tal vez_.

La confusión es porque en italiano se puede decir:
Forse non viene / Magari non verrà.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No creo de haber entendido bien Neuromante.
Estas son dos frases que estan escritas en mi gramàtica para explicar  como expresar diferentes grados de certeza. Pero el problema es que solo pone estos ejemplos sin explicar la regla, asì que no entiendo si es el futuro o el subjuntivo que exprime un nivel de certeza màs alto. En italiano no hay problemas de este tipo porque se usarìa el futuro y nunca el subjuntivo. Al menos en esta frase.

Aqui os pongo otros ejemplos:

posiblemente estarè/ estè allì dos dìas.
con toda seguridad estarè allì dos dìas ( en este caso se usa solo el futuro?)
puede que estè allì dos dìas ( en este caso solo el subjuntivo?)


----------



## Neuromante

Allora: Il futuro esprime maggiore certeza.

Ma, veramente non vedo una diferenza nell grado di certeza inanzi tutto per via del "Tal vez".
 La diferenza che trovo è quella dal mio primo post.


----------



## cristinilla

La frase Tal vez estaré en Madrid hasta el día 19 implica un mayor grado de certeza (superior al 50%), pero esto es muy relativo, yo considero que es más correcto el subjuntivo porque siempre es una incerteza, una probabibilidad.
(a mi juicio se emplea más el subjuntivo)

Quizá(s)/Tal vez:
-Se usa el subjuntivo si expresa duda o incertidumbre:
Quizá/tal vez venga pasado mañana.
Tal vez no sepas que María se ha muerto.
-Se usa el indicativo si no expresa duda:
Quizá/tal vez vino ayer (estoy casi segura de que vino ayer)
Tal vez no lo sabe.


forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=351621 (sobre todo, el post nº 4)


----------



## cristinilla

Posiblemente estarè/ estè allì dos dìas. 
(a mí me gusta más el subjuntivo). Los españoles empleamos más el subjuntivo que los italianos, nos gusta más.

Con toda seguridad estarè allì dos dìas ( en este caso se usa solo el futuro?) 
Puede que estè allì dos dìas ( en este caso solo el subjuntivo?) 
Cuando una locución termina con 'que', regge il congiuntivo, come accade in italiano.

posiblemente + conguntivo (aquí te dicen, IPC, que es más recomendable y usado el subjuntivo)
En este hilo te habla de posiblemente+congiuntivo y, de paso, te habla de quizá(s) y tal vez, todo muy completito.
Posiblemente (Posiblemente habrán/hayan comprado el piso; Tal vez hayan /han salido de excursión)


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mil gracias cristinilla


----------



## cristinilla

Di niente.
Se me olvidó decirte, me imagino que lo habrás visto, que en el último link hay ejemplos de:

*Quizá(s)* estaban/estuvieran enfadados.
*Probablemente* llegaron/llegaran tarde anoche.
*Tal vez* no lo habían/hubieran visto.
*Quizá(s)* ellos lo hubieron/hubieran oído todo.
*Quizá(s)* son/sean amigos.
*Probablemente* vengan/vendrán mañana.
*Posiblemente* hayan/habrán comprado el piso.

Le mie preferenze sono quelle sottolineate.
Como ves, yo prefiero el indicativo en el pasado (o pretérito, es lo mismo) y el subjuntivo en el futuro (aunque decir subj. y futuro parece una contradicción, jeje)

Yo creo que el resto de españoles también lo prefieren así.
Ciao


----------



## Cecilio

cristinilla said:


> Di niente.
> Se me olvidó decirte, me imagino que lo habrás visto, que en el último link hay ejemplos de:
> 
> *Quizá(s)* estaban/estuvieran enfadados.
> *Probablemente* llegaron/llegaran tarde anoche.
> *Tal vez* no lo habían/hubieran visto.
> *Quizá(s)* ellos lo hubieron/hubieran oído todo.
> *Quizá(s)* son/sean amigos.
> *Probablemente* vengan/vendrán mañana.
> *Posiblemente* hayan/habrán comprado el piso.
> 
> Le mie preferenze sono le sottolineate.
> Como ves, yo prefiero el indicativo en el pasado (o pretérito, es lo mismo) y el subjuntivo en el futuro (aunque decir subj. y futuro parece una contradicción, jeje)
> 
> Yo creo que el resto de españoles también lo prefieren así.
> Ciao



Lo de "hubieron oído" no me suena muy normal en ese caso. Yo no lo diría nunca (se trata de un tiempo verbal muy raro en español). Diría más bien: "Quizás lo oyeron todo", u otras formas dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## cristinilla

Completamente de acuerdo, Cecilio, pero yo me ceñía a la gramática pura y dura. Una cosa es la gramática y otra el uso hablado (esto ocurre con el inglés, el catalán, el español, el italiano, etc.)
También en España mucha gente dice _'Contra más lo pienso...'_ en lugar de _'Cuanto más lo pienso...',_ entonces, como es un uso muy extendido, ¿habría que normativizarlo?
También es un uso muy extendido decir 'Si podría hacerlo...' en lugar de 'Si pudiera/pudiese hacerlo...' y no sólamente por los vascos, yo lo oigo a menudo en Madrid.
También es muy frecuente el 'leísmo' y el 'dequeísmo' (en este último, sobre todo, incurren los catalanes : 'Pienso de que...')
También hay gente que dice 'diabetis', 'drogadito' o 'haiga', por no seguir...

Ed in Italia nel linguaggio parlato si dice spesso _'Se potevo, venivo volentieri'_ anziché _'Se avessi potuto...sarei venuto'_), come accade con:
'Quizá ellos lo hubieron oído todo' ---'Quizá ellos lo oyeron todo'.

Otro ejemplo:
En inglés US. se usa más l'imperfetto o el passato remoto/pretérito imperfecto o pretérito indefinido (como en el Sur de Italia) y en inglés UK se usa más el passato prossimo/pretérito perfecto (como en el Norte de Italia).
Yo creo que gramaticalmente es más correcto el passato prossimo.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo no soy leísta, ni dequeísta, ni digo "si tendría dinero me compraría un coche", ni "contra más lo pienso". Lo único que digo, para información de nuestros queridos foreros italianos, es que decir algo del tipo: "quizás lo hubieron oído todo" es bastante raro en el habla coloquial del siglo XXI.


----------



## irene.acler

Cristinilla, por qué dices que gramaticalmente es más correcto el "passato prossimo"?
Perdona, pero no estoy tan de acuerdo contigo, aunque vivo en el norte de Italia y uso siempre el "passato prossimo"..nunca uso el pretérito indefinido.
Por supuesto el uso de una u otra forma depende del contexto.


----------



## cristinilla

Por alusiones (aunque sería off-topic):
1) Si no lo decía por ti, lo decía por los españoles en general.
En mi opinión, una cosa es la gramática y otra cosa es el uso hablado.
(y he puesto unos ejemplos).
2) Lo del passato prossimo es mi impresión (al igual que ocurre en España), no quiere decir que mi opinión vaya a misa.
A mí una profesora italiana me ha dicho que es más correcto el passato prossimo (en los casos de ambigüedad, obviamente, en que se pueden usar uno u otro), y también lo he visto en algunos libros de gramática.
En España hasta hace poco era costumbre usar el passato remoto para todo (ayer comí muy bien),mientras que ahora, por lo que he leído y por lo que oigo y hablo, parece ser que el passato prossimo ha ganado mucho terreno.
(hay gente en España que todavía dice: 'Hace 5 años comí muy bien en tal sitio', quando si tratta di un'azione compiuta y no tiene repercusiones en el presente)


----------



## Jana337

cristinilla said:


> Por alusiones (aunque sería off-topic):


Appunto.  Se avete voglia di continuare, trovate una discussione su passato remoto in Solo Italiano o Italian-English oppure - se desiderate paragonare gli usi in italiano e in spagnolo - aprite una nuova qui. 

Grazie.


----------

